# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  New here, and pls. rate my NW

## JDuff

36 y/o male - been here ~1wk.  I know I've done pretty darn good so far.  Never worried about hair loss until --

I shaved my head approx. 1 week ago (#3 on top, #1 on sides) for a hiking trip and panic set in.  I think this is something around a NW 2.5/3.  I can confidently say I could skim my scalp with a #1 all over just a few years ago (and I routinely did).  

Went to GP and told him I want 1mg Fin and Nizoral 2&#37;.  Have also been doing 5% Rogaine foam twice/day.  GP doesn't have experience with hairloss.

I say 2.5/3.  What say you?  (Nothing in the hair expect maybe Rogaine foam).

----------


## JDuff

Pls. help.

I've been obsessed/panicking about this ever since.

----------


## baldybald

to me it looks NW 5-6
see a dermatologist so he can put you in a medication asap

----------


## JDuff

> NW 5-6


 OMG.


I don't know what to do.  I didn't think it was that bad.  (crying...)


Will make appointment ASAP.

----------


## JDuff

> see a dermatologist so he can put you in a medication asap


 I'm taking 1mg Fin, 5% Minox (twice a day), and 2% Ketoconazole(sp?) shampoo.

Thank you.

----------


## JDuff

How long do you think until NW7?

----------


## JDuff

Thank you.

----------


## JDuff

This is so sudden I don't know what to do.

----------


## JDuff

Pls. help. -- Is there anything more I can do?

----------


## JDuff

I'm totally having a panic attack.

----------


## JDuff

Is this too late for treating this with Minox/Fin?

----------


## JDuff

Seriously dude, are you joking?   Is is really a NW 5-6?

----------


## JDuff

I'm going to the hospital -- I can't breath very well.



Thank you.

----------


## 25 going on 65

It is obviously not a NW 5-6. Google the Norwood Hamilton chart.
I would say 2.5-3 with diffuse thinning. Meds most likely would help.

----------


## ChrisM

25 going 65  is right. The previous assessment was incorrect and way off base whether that was deliberate or not I can not say but the effect it had on you was very real my friend. Calm down this can be dealt with and you are on the right track.

----------


## Artista

JDuff ,,you are NOT, and Ill repeat, NOT a Norwood 5-6.
25' said- "It is obviously NOT a NW 5-6..." 

'Duff  get a hold of yourself-take a breather , you have plenty of hair ..It is thinning but it is not at a point in which you should be panicking. 
I WISH i had the hair that you have my friend.

WHY in the world did 'BaldyBald' tell 'Duff it looked like a NW 5-6 ????

----------


## 8868alex

I agree with Arista and Chris - don't panic!

Clearly some thinning is evident, but you are certainly not beyond help. If medication is something you would consider then you may even see some substantial regrowth. The fact that the thinning is fairly recent also bodes well as there is scope to rejuvenate weakened follicles. 

Let us know how you get on!

----------


## dex89

> *to me it looks NW 5-6*
> see a dermatologist so he can put you in a medication asap


 You must be blind.


OP, your taking the right steps, don't panic and stick threw your regime.

----------


## drybone

Dude I would say you are a norwood three but have diffuse thinning. 

Its ok. You aint going bald. Just relax. 

But you do need to listen to the others on here and go to a specialist to see about your options. 

I would see about medication to keep the hair you have and also a surgeon to see how many grafts you will eventually need to rebuild your hairline. 

You are going to be ok. You can fix your hair and you will look good.

----------


## Dan26

bro ur like a NW2 with some thinning, there is still hope for u!

----------


## baldybald

no listen, i did not mean you are NW 5-6 right now !!!
it is my opinion that you will end up NW5-6. if you look at the last picture i can see thinning everywhere that taking shape to be NW 6. but right now you are 2-3
with medication the NW will delay.
sorry of not making it clear

----------


## Exodus

As above, breathe!!! Trust me there's nothing worse then panicking and having that gut feeling (I know), your hair looks pretty good, Im sure a trip to a GP and some meds would easily halt/reverse what you have.

----------


## john2399

your a nw2 with thinning

----------


## BigThinker

> no listen, i did not mean you are NW 5-6 right now !!!
> it is my opinion that you will end up NW5-6. if you look at the last picture i can see thinning everywhere that taking shape to be NW 6. but right now you are 2-3
> with medication the NW will delay.
> sorry of not making it clear


 Well, you apparently sent him to the hospital for not writing carefully and reviewing what you typed.

----------


## baldybald

> Well, you apparently sent him to the hospital for not writing carefully and reviewing what you typed.


 i know, my bad  :Smile:

----------


## rdawg

Hopefully that guys alright lmao. Dont mean to laugh but he really freaked out!

anyway OP, you're a NW2(pretty early one too) with some thinning. Minoxidil would do you very well as most of your hairloss is on top. Consider fin if it continues to progress fast.

----------


## lalala

Lol. Why would you freak out just because some guy here said you're a NW 6-7? You can see for yourself in the mirror what you are. Your hair is not that bad. Like others have said, you're a 2.5-3 with some thinning. I bet when you grow your hair out you probably don't even look like you're thinning. That's how my hair is. 

Fin and Rogaine will likely help you. It's good that you are a little older. Hopefully that means your loss will be slow and controlled with meds. 

So BREATHE and just relax. Everything is going to be okay.

----------


## Chief Ohio

No need to freak out! Your sorting a norwood 2 at worst, maybe some slight thinning but really dosent look too bad! Please don't panic and rush on fin or rogaine without giving it some serious thought, both will require you to keep using them forever & both carry side effects you should be educated on

----------


## britissh

I'm not expert but I see receding temples and miniaturization all over top.I'd call it Nw 2 with the signs of Nw4 but I dont think it'll evolve to NW 4 -5 soon

----------


## ScottishDan

How long have you been on rogaine etc for?

----------


## lalala

JDuff...at least tell us you are okay! I'm telling you, a lot of people look thin when they cut their hair to this length. I think I remember seeing some pictures of Spex when he buzzed his hair and he looked kind of like this but when he grew it out there didn't look to be any thinning.

----------


## z06guy

I don't think you have anything to worry about, you have a lot of hair left to save and potentially strengthen.

You're taking steps in the right direction.

----------


## JDuff

> Lol. Why would you freak out just because some guy here said you're a NW 6-7? You can see for yourself in the mirror what you are. Your hair is not that bad.


 Thank you for the support, but I *can't* assess myself using a mirror.  I don't think most ppl. can.  My SO and friends got me through this attack, and I didn't have to go to the hospital (it was close).  I've never had panic attacks, ever, until I identified my hair loss conditions (and this is coming from a person with two tours in Iraq and one tour in Afghanistan).  I don't have PTSD, either.  My psychological problems are 100% related to my hair loss.

I've asked several ppl. IRL about my hair and they provide bullshit assessments in order to not offend (or whatever).  -- "Dude -- you're not going bald!!".  Well, I am.  Maybe (very?) slowly, and not in a fashion that resembles traditional MPB.  I'm obviously a diffuse thinner, and this condition has crept up in past ~two years.

That's why I freaked out about the NW6 assessment.  I figured I could get a "pseudo-anonymous" and honest assessment on the internet.  I guess I was wrong. 

I don't know who's being honest anymore.

----------


## JDuff

I think this is still a NW 2.5-3 w/diffuse shedding that can possibly be mitigated with Minox and Fin.  Only time will tell, but I'm monitoring, have the photos, and will provide evidence of any results.

----------


## JDuff

WRT the questions about how long and what I've been taking -- I've been applying Minox foam (Rogaine 5%) twice a day (religiously) to the thinning areas, and 1% Ketoconazole(sp?)  Shampoo weekly, and have been taking 1mg. Finasteride (Propecia) daily.

I started the Minox a week before the Finasteride to sort out any irritation before I start another med.

----------


## JDuff

I was within minutes of killing myself from that post.  -- For real.  My "circle" of support saved me, -- this time.

----------


## ThinningB420

> I was within minutes of killing myself from that post.  -- For real.  My "circle" of support saved me, -- this time.


 
You need psychological help. balding shouldn't be bringing you to suicide. Get medical attention and learn to put things in perspective.

----------


## sp8rky

NW 2.5-3 w/diffuse shedding looks right to me, but get some perspective, it's only hair, it's annoying I know, but totally not worth killing yourself over.

----------


## dex89

> WRT the questions about how long and what I've been taking -- I've been applying Minox foam (Rogaine 5%) twice a day (religiously) to the thinning areas, and 1% Ketoconazole(sp?)  Shampoo weekly, and have been taking 1mg. Finasteride (Propecia) daily.
> 
> I started the Minox a week before the Finasteride to sort out any irritation before I start another med.


 Like I said before, stick threw this regime and you will see results. Just keep in mind that you might shed during this regime but this is NORMAL, don't panic and stay positive. 

http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/medi...atient-photos/

----------


## drybone

> I was within minutes of killing myself from that post.  -- For real.  My "circle" of support saved me, -- this time.


 Going bald aint that big a deal. Most men eventually go bald. However, today we can do something about it. 

You have at least 10 years of full hair left which means you caught it early. The good news is with medication and eventual hair transplant, you will be able to grow old with full coverage. 

Go to your doctor and tell him/her your concerns.

----------


## sausage

1st thing I will say is....you are 36. Be glad you did not start losing your hair at 16!!!! imagine how that feels! I know too well, it is horendous! 

You say you used to shave your head short with a razor regularly.....if you were/are happy with having a shaved head/skinhead why are you worrying?

----------


## JDuff

> ....you are 36. Be glad you did not start losing your hair at 16!!!! imagine how that feels! I know too well, it is horendous!


 Believe me, I am.  I thought I "somehow" dodged this bullet.  All the males on my father's side were NW7 by 20.  

But this was a real shock.  My hair has been long enough not to notice any balding until I cut it -- then, *BAM*.

----------


## JDuff

> You say you used to shave your head short with a razor regularly.....if you were/are happy with having a shaved head/skinhead why are you worrying?


 I never did this for any aesthetic purpose -- I was in the military and had to keep it short, but I've grown it out since then (> 5 yrs.)

----------


## drybone

> Believe me, I am.  I thought I "somehow" dodged this bullet.  All the males on my father's side were NW7 by 20.  
> 
> But this was a real shock.  My hair has been long enough not to notice any balding until I cut it -- then, *BAM*.


 Dude. We are all like this. We see our hair thin out and we simply style it different. 

But when we buzz cut it, we can see just how thinned out it is. You probably havent buzz cut your hair since you were 19 or so. I just buzzed mine and I was also shocked at how thin it was starting to get. I hadnt buzzed it since i was 23. 

No worries.

----------


## JDuff

> Just keep in mind that you might shed during this regime but this is NORMAL, don't panic and stay positive.


 I'm ~2 weeks in almost to the day and I think I've started shedding.  I think this is probably from the minox, and not the fin at this point.  Not enough, IMHO, to be photogenic.

Anyhow, I think I understand (and trust) the science behind this, and am determined to stick with it.  I'm in this for the long haul, and am determined to keep this thread updated with any progress (or lack thereof).

----------


## JDuff

Just wanted to add to the data set, as I know some ppl. here are on (or are contemplating) Accutane -- 

You can see in the shots of my temples/forehead that I've had bad acne in the past.  I don't have any pimples now, but I still have very greasy hair and skin on the face.  I was on Accutane when I was 14 for approx. 4 months.  I had very extreme cystic acne -- bad enough that I could have been the guy in the photo shoots for this drug.  It literally changed my life for the better, in very short order, and I'm very saddened from all the controversy this drug has received over the past ~10 years.  For me, this was a miracle cure, without any doubt.

See this if you're curious about this condition: http://www.bestacne.net/cystic-acne-treatment-tips

----------


## JDuff

One week past the one month mark on the big three.

Started shedding ~2 weeks and 2 days in, probably from the Minox.  This lasted for two weeks and was very severe.  I shaved my head again down to a #1 (no guard) one week ago.

Here is what it looks like now (basically like complete $*it.), but I'm sticking with it --

----------


## JDuff

LOL.  In retrospect, it probably *is* a NW 5/6 at the moment.

----------


## JDuff

Do you think that looks like female thinning?

----------


## Kayman

> Do you think that looks like female thinning?


 You need to calm down and stop all this panic posting. If losing your hair is driving you to thoughts of suicide you need to see a doctor and put things into perspective. It's hair.
Secondly you wont see any results from minoxidil until you're past the 6 month mark, most likely around 8 months. The finasteride will stop your hair loss or slow it dramatically. Your hair loss is general thinning all over so for you the meds should work pretty well and your hair for the most part will be restored quite well if the meds work so quit panicking. Just take your meds, take a picture every three months, within 12 months you should be sorted.

----------


## JDuff

> You need to calm down and stop all this panic posting


 You need to chill out and check the dates on these posts.

This is over > 1 mo. later and I am simply providing an update on my progress/regimen (which I intend to continue to do).

----------


## Kayman

> You need to chill out and check the dates on these posts.
> 
> This is over > 1 mo. later and I am simply providing an update on my progress/regimen (which I intend to continue to do).


 I don't need to chill anything out I'm not having panic attacks. Good luck with your meds with your kind of hair loss I would expect the fin and minox to bring pretty much most of it back within a year. keep us posted.

----------


## JDuff

Thank you.  I wasn't trying to sound like an *ss.

----------


## Kayman

> Thank you.  I wasn't trying to sound like an *ss.


 No probs. In fact I would say that the kind of hair loss that you have is the easiest kind to remedy. I'm sure most on this board would wish they were in your position, with meds that hair will thicken and fill right out to the point where you wouldn't think you had male pattern baldness. just look out for sides on fin. I'll be interested in seeing your hair a few months down the line.

----------


## JDuff

> I'll be interested in seeing your hair a few months down the line.


 Will do.  

I've accepted the problem and am treating it.  This was my one month mark so I decided to update the thread  :Smile: .  

I plan to update each month.  I don't want to be that guy claiming success/failure without any pics.

Right now:
1mg. Propecia ED
5% Minox foam AM
5% Minox liquid PM (just started tonight, was using foam @ PM during past month)
1% Nizoral shampoo EOD

B Complex, Vit. E, Zinc (was taking 5mg Biotin but had bad acne breakout on back.  Might go with 1mg after acne clears up)

----------


## Kayman

> Will do.  
> 
> I've accepted the problem and am treating it.  This was my one month mark so I decided to update the thread .  
> 
> I plan to update each month.  I don't want to be that guy claiming success/failure without any pics.
> 
> Right now:
> 1mg. Propecia ED
> 5&#37; Minox foam AM
> ...


 You could probably drop the Biotin if you're on propecia, and minox twice a day and nizoral the Biotin wont make a difference the big 3 are the ones that work. Also I'd say after 12 months you could drop the Minoxidil and just use the propecia as once the Minox has grown all it can grow for you it'd just be down to the Propecia to keep it there. Use the Nizoral twice a week for the first month then once a week after.  If you have sides in the old gentleman's department then drop the fin, its nice to see regrowth but it's not worth killing your dick over.  
What's the foam version of Minoxidil like?  I only ever used the liquid, I understand the foam is easier to apply? Oh and if you're in the UK I used to get my meds from boots hair retention program, it cost about &#163;90 for 3months supply of propecia and that included check ups and what not plus I got boots advantage points, the minox I used to buy online.

----------


## JDuff

> What's the foam version of Minoxidil like? I only ever used the liquid, I understand the foam is easier to apply?


 I used the foam for the first month, and just tried the liquid tonight (like an hour ago, actually).

After 5-10 mins., I can't detect any difference between either, but as you can see from my pictures, my hair is really short now.

The liquid certainly wanted to roll off the scalp, but that was the only difference.  The liquid seemingly dried as fast as the foam (I was expecting a motor oil-like greasiness for hours on end, based on all the horror stories here - none of them turned out to apply in my case).  I even ordered a dozen bandanas from Amazon to use with the liquid Minox (keep from running down my back, onto the floor, first-floor of the building, etc.), but in my case this was completely unnecessary.

I could live with either the foam or the liquid at this point.

----------


## Kayman

> I used the foam for the first month, and just tried the liquid tonight (like an hour ago, actually).
> 
> After 5-10 mins., I can't detect any difference between either, but as you can see from my pictures, my hair is really short now.
> 
> The liquid certainly wanted to roll off the scalp, but that was the only difference.  The liquid seemingly dried as fast as the foam (I was expecting a motor oil-like greasiness for hours on end, based on all the horror stories here - none of them turned out to apply in my case).  I even ordered a dozen bandanas from Amazon to use with the liquid Minox (keep from running down my back, onto the floor, first-floor of the building, etc.), but in my case this was completely unnecessary.
> 
> I could live with either the foam or the liquid at this point.


 I found that kirkland liquid minoxidil was quite greasy and irritable but it is a cheap brand of it. I've heard of some guys actually cutting their hair short and using the foam version as a styling product so might be worth considering when your hair grows back to the length that it was which wont be long when you're on propecia.

----------


## JDuff

This is approx 1 month, 1 week since the last update (~2 mos. 1 week total on treatment).  Last update had head shaved with #1 guard.  I have let it grow since then.

Nothing changed in regiment.  Still pushing on.  Very minor Fin sides in first month are basically all gone.  Initial shed (probably from Minox) over.  

The camera makes this look a *whole lot* worse than it really is, IMHO.  You really can't see that much scalp in person under normal lighting.  I can't say that I've grown any hair, but I certainly haven't lost any, and I think the feel/texture of the hair has improved significantly.

Front:



Top with flash:


Top without flash:

----------


## UK_

Looking good man keep it up.

I'd take finasteride but I dont want my dick to fall off. :Big Grin:

----------


## BigThinker

Looks pretty damn good to me.

----------


## JDuff

> I'd take finasteride but I dont want my dick to fall off.


 Everything's still A-OK down there, just some watery semen.  That doesn't bother me, really.

----------


## drybone

Looks good!!! 

Your hair looks a lot like mine does. When you shave it down below an inch you can really see what norwood we are heading to. 

Your top is slightly thinner than the sides. I cant tell what norwood you would be but it doesnt matter now  :Smile:  

I disagree with the other poster. I have been taking biotin and I can see my hair has become thicker and stronger. It doesnt grow hair but my experience so far is it strengthens the hair you have.

----------


## JDuff

I thought this was a neat comparison picture --

Left image is @ 19 years old.  Right picture was just taken (36 yrs. old).

Left image was a professional photograph (color negative, paper print), right image is 4MP digital (I'm neither as red as right, or as white as the left).

The right picture was scaled in an attempt to meet the proportions of the left picture for comparison.  Left picture is a "picture of a picture", taken with the same camera as the right picture.

There is very little hairline recessions, IMHO.  If my hair was the same length as the left picture, I think it would be very hard to tell.

My problem is obvious extreme and diffuse shedding in a NW6 pattern.  A small FUE in the frontal area would probably bring the right picture into parity with the left, in terms of the hairline.

----------


## drybone

Hey. You and I are in the same boat basically. 

From the pics you just put up I dont even know if I do a hair transplant but I definitely do whatever I could to stop the thinning. 

I just started on finasteride two weeks ago and I feel no side effects. Fin stops your body from converting testosterone into DHT which is what kills the hair follicles.

----------


## JDuff

> Hey. You and I are in the same boat basically. 
> 
> From the pics you just put up I dont even know if I do a hair transplant but I definitely do whatever I could to stop the thinning. 
> 
> I just started on finasteride two weeks ago and I feel no side effects. Fin stops your body from converting testosterone into DHT which is what kills the hair follicles.


 I wouldn't do any transplant now.

I'm doing whatever I can to stop the thinning on the top.  Two months in is still to early to assess -- I understand.  My posting are really me "thinking out loud" and documenting any progress.

Really, in person, my hair looks 999% better than those pictures.  The camera is brutal.   :EEK!:

----------


## Artista

JDuff  you are NOT a Norwood 5-6 ..your hair looks DECENT. I AM between a 5-6 currently. Competitively, your hair is still in good shape.     I feel that any GOOD HT doctor would not yet consider you for a transplant.
The panic is unnecessary my friend -your head of hair looks A-OK.

----------


## baldy1990

you are a norwood 3

----------


## JDuff

> you are a norwood 3


 Possibly -- but how did you come to this conclusion?

I've seen other ppl. here claim NW 3 that are an order of magnitude worse off.

The NW scale seems to be based mostly on frontal recession -- mine is very minimal.  My problem seems to be diffuse shedding all over the top which the NW scale really doesn't address.

I would say NW2, but I know it's hard to judge one's one hair loss.

----------


## UK_

> Possibly -- but how did you come to this conclusion?
> 
> I've seen other ppl. here claim NW 3 that are an order of magnitude worse off.
> 
> The NW scale seems to be based mostly on frontal recession -- mine is very minimal.  My problem seems to be diffuse shedding all over the top which the NW scale really doesn't address.
> 
> I would say NW2, but I know it's hard to judge one's one hair loss.


 which is why diffuse thinners can go from nw3 to nw5-6 within a matter of years.

----------


## JDuff

> which is why diffuse thinners can go from nw3 to nw5-6 within a matter of years.


 What do you think the chance of going from NW3 to NW6 is in my case (on Fin/Minox) in a matter of years.

While I just recently noticed thinning, it might have been happening over a long period of time (my hair was considerably longer until I shaved it and noticed the problem).

It just seems crazy to me that it's happening @ this age and all of a sudden.

----------


## JDuff

When I look at my hair, I just don't see this:

----------


## JDuff

Why I don't necessarily agree with the NW3 assessment -- I have hair in the purple area on this NW3 illustration:

----------


## JDuff

> Classic Norwood 3. The left and right hairline is basically parallel to each other. Recession is very deep.


 This is not the case in my hair loss so I disagree with the NW 3 assessment --

_http://www.hairlosshelp.com/websites/teenhairloss/_

----------


## Soxfaninfl

If your on fin and it's working then your not going to get worse. You'll probably remain the same. Possibly you will regrow some hair. Minox might help make it thicker. If fin doesn't work then there is always DUT/Avodart. I haven't heard anyone say DUT doesn't work.

----------


## JDuff

I think this is NW2 with diffuse thinning.  

If you don't agree I'd be interested in your rationale.

----------


## JDuff

> If your on fin and it's working then your not going to get worse.


 I'm on Fin but I have no idea if it's helping.  It certainly isn't hurting.  Only around 2 mos. into the big 3.

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> I'm on Fin but I have no idea if it's helping.  It certainly isn't hurting.  Only around 2 mos. into the big 3.


 Those are good signs that your not suffering any sides. It seem that it happens in the first few months for those that do suffer sides.

----------


## JDuff



----------


## JDuff

Evidence lacking for NW3 assessment, IMHO.

----------


## drybone

Hey dude. 

You are definitely a norwood 2 , if that. 

However, you do have diffuse thinning and if its eating you alive you could have norwood 6 issues within 5 years. 

BUT , if its slow, like mine was, then you wont be bald for another 25 years or more, so I would hop on some meds to stop that shedding !!!  :Smile: 

You might even thicken it back up

----------


## JDuff

> However, you do have diffuse thinning and if its eating you alive you could have norwood 6 issues within 5 years.
> 
> BUT , if its slow, like mine was, then you wont be bald for another 25 years or more, so I would hop on some meds to stop that shedding !!!


 I *think* the hair loss is occurring slowly -- but I really only noticed _any_ hair loss when I shaved my head a few months ago.

I'm on the big three and being very patient.  That said --

I *am* seemingly observing regrowth, but the hairs are so fine that I really can't photograph them so don't want to claim any success yet.  The hairs I guess would be labeled "aesthetically insignificant"  by someone with a fancy medical degree.  

If Bob down the street were to comment on any progress after I pointed out the areas with regrowth, he would say it looks like "a lot of blonde fuzz". 

In reality, I have *alot* of "fuzz" growing everywhere and I hope it progresses to high quality hair.  I'm a realist and not terribly hopeful.

Fingers crossed.

----------


## JDuff

> Hey dude.
> 
> You are definitely a norwood 2 , if that.


 I hope.

I've been identified as a 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6 in this same thread.

I tend to agree with your assessment.  I think it's a 2 with diffuse shedding.  *Maybe* a 2.5-3.

----------


## JDuff

Minor change up to my regimen:

I'm adding 3ml/0.03&#37; Bimatoprost (Lumigan) to my liquid Minox bottles to be applied @ night.

No other change so far.

----------


## JDuff

Just 6 days shy of a month since the last photos.

Same room, lighting, gray shirt, etc.  Got hair cut on Friday (3/4/2013).  Most cut from sides, a little from the top.  Top is somewhat longer, so NOT the same length.





Minox liquid 1mL @ night w/Bimatoprost
Minox foam in morning
1mg Fin. ED
Nizoral shampoo EOD

----------


## JDuff

Really, I think this is just silly good results after only 3 mos.  Totally happy so far.

----------


## JDuff

Really, when I started this it it was a hair disaster.   :EEK!: 

I think this these results are 100&#37; Minox thus far, not so much the fin (still too early).

I would say 95% of Fin sides have subsided.

----------


## Exodus

Really good results, and I mean really good! Your hair looks so much better after the treatment. It looks like you have the exact same pattern as me except we're treating it in different ways (Im just shaving mine down and gymming it, whilst you've gone all out on treatments, a wise move).

My question to you is regarding Fin sides. I read in your earlier posts you got them. Do you still have them and if so what do you get? Brain Fog? Watery Semen? No Erections etc? 

Also are you UK based?

----------


## Luzianaman

> I hope.
> 
> I've been identified as a 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6 in this same thread.
> 
> I tend to agree with your assessment.  I think it's a 2 with diffuse shedding.  *Maybe* a 2.5-3.


 I think the person who said you were Norwood 5-6 just jumped to conclusions because there was scalp visibility. 

But scalp visibility alone really doesn't mean anything. 

Lots who people with no hair loss will have scalp visibility under the harsh lighting of a camera flash, especially when it's cut so close like yours was in the original photos. 

Based on all the research I've done, the worst thing that could happen to a guy your age would be a Norwood 3v pattern. 

In other words, deep corner recession and a bald spot at the crown. 

THAT IS  NOT- I REPEAT- THAT IS NOT WHAT YOU HAVE RIGHT NOW.  

Right now you look like a Norwood 2.5, and by that I mean you look like a Norwood two, maybe three in a worst case scenario.

As a general rule, very bald men lose most of their hair in their 20s. 

This *doesn't mean* that you've dodged a bullet if you reach your 30s and still have hair.  The crown balding can happen late in life or so I heard, and that is bad enough, but fixable if you're willing to spend money on a hair transplant. I'd rather not go there though.

Here's something I read about balding after age 30.

----------


## JDuff

> My question to you is regarding Fin sides. I read in your earlier posts you got them. Do you still have them and if so what do you get? Brain Fog? Watery Semen? No Erections etc?


 Really minor -- just somewhat weaker erections and watery semen.  The watery semen is completely gone.  Erections are probably 95&#37; pre-Fin.  Really no big deal (to me).

Never had brain fog or any other problem.  I'm heavy on cardio and this has been suggested as helpful for some of these sides.  (I'm not completely sure I buy that).




> Also are you UK based?


 US.

----------


## drybone

> Really minor -- just somewhat weaker erections and watery semen.  The watery semen is completely gone.  Erections are probably 95% pre-Fin.  Really no big deal (to me).
> 
> Never had brain fog or any other problem.  I'm heavy on cardio and this has been suggested as helpful for some of these sides.  (I'm not completely sure I buy that).
> 
> 
> 
> US.


 Hey. This is exactly what I went through. Watery Semen and a big rubbery one for 3 weeks. Now both are back to normal. 

No other sides.  :Smile:

----------

